# Ear cleaning



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Hay what do you guys recommend as a solution for cleaning out my pups ears.

I am not sure if it is an infection, allergy or gunked up ear that is causing her discomfort by I would like to start with cleaning them out. 

When I clean them normally I use body temperature olive oil, but this is not working at the mo

thanks


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok so finally managed to get the search function to allow me to go a hunting and found the posts from the end of last month.

I shall be making the cocker-spaniel mix in the morning

But do you reckomend giving some ant-histamines to take down the inflammation and give her a bit of relief? I have certirizine 10 mg tablets


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I use blue power and have used it for years. I love this stuff! I always have a batch made up and handy just in case. The foster I have currently had really red paws that she constantly licked and her ears were cruddy and red as well. Ears are still clear as or tonight and paws are looking good and she quite chewing them so much too. In all fairness, I contribute some of the healing to her new Raw diet too!!

16 Oz. bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol (standard 70%)
4 Tablespoons of Boric Acid Powder
16 Drops of Gentian Violet Solution 1%
Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I use the cocker spaniel solution with Duncan (who is a breed with hair growing in his ear canal and prone to ear infections). It has worked great for us! I use it about once a week and since I started using it he hasn't had any more ear problems. I hope it works for your Rottie.


----------

